# EYE CHECK



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

as the hunting season is about to begin so are the grass seeds getting ready to fall off the stalk - I always carry eye wash in my vest and check PIKE's eyes after every field - just part of his first aid kit that is always with us in the field !!!!!!!!! just want 2 post this again - 4 the new hunter - + if cool enough - a skid vest is the way I go - C the damage 2 the vest !!! better than 2 the V !!!! I have washed enough seeds out of PIKE's eyes to plant your yard - also after every field - vest off and a pup & vest clean up !!!!!!!


----------



## huntvizsla (Jun 8, 2013)

Great hint! I do as well - many is the time we washed unbelievable amounts of seeds and crud from the dogs eyes - woods as well as field. And for those who hunt game farms for ranch chickens (phez) many of the food crops planted can be worse than what you find in the wild (excluding that evil plant wild rye ).

Failure to wash eyes can lead to many other problems including migrating seeds and folliculitis.


----------

